# March 2014 Member Monthly Giveaway! WInner - New River Rat



## Jim (Mar 3, 2014)

This contest starts today and ends March 7, 2014.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in February 2014 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to win a Package of Blackhawk Custom Baits Mongrels! This will be the hot bait of 2014. :lol: 

Read all about the baits and check them out by clicking here: *https://www.tinboats.net/articles/100-blackhawk-custom-baits-mongrel*


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm OUT of this one. But excited to see how these baits work out. I just ordered 5 bags of various soft plastics from Blackhawk Custom Baits. Can't wait to get them in the water. Keith is an awesome guy to deal with!!!


----------



## chrispy186 (Mar 3, 2014)

i'm IN


----------



## longshot (Mar 3, 2014)

In please


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 3, 2014)

In


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 3, 2014)

In


----------



## WhateverFloatsMyBoat (Mar 3, 2014)

IN


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 3, 2014)

IN


----------



## ggoldy (Mar 3, 2014)

In


----------



## lswoody (Mar 3, 2014)

IN


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 3, 2014)

In


----------



## SumDumGuy (Mar 3, 2014)

IN


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 4, 2014)

In


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 4, 2014)

IN


----------



## Red-Eye (Mar 4, 2014)

in


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 5, 2014)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 5, 2014)

IN


----------



## masterbaiter (Mar 6, 2014)

IN


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 6, 2014)

IN!


----------



## redbug (Mar 6, 2014)

in


----------



## Bnoon120 (Mar 7, 2014)

In


----------



## ggoldy (Mar 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344056#p344056 said:


> Bnoon120 » 07 Mar 2014, 08:53[/url]"]I would be thrilled to participate!! thank you


 Bnoon120, reply again with the word "in". I'm not sure how picky we are about following the rules. But rules are rules, right? Good luck.


----------



## 2sac (Mar 8, 2014)

In

Let me say that Keith has made me some Mongrels in custom colors and they turned out great


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2014)

The first eligible winner for this months contest was New River Rat

Congrats man!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 9, 2014)

Congrats to you Rat. Now go out and get some Bigguns.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 9, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## panFried (Mar 10, 2014)

Congrats Rat!


----------



## lswoody (Mar 10, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Brine (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 11, 2014)

=D> :beer: =D>


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 15, 2014)

Awright!!! Thanks!!!


----------

